# Stupid Storm..



## tcharron (Nov 3, 2007)

Who ordered the storm and DIDN'T tell it that it was SUPPOSED to be served TONIGHT when the temps turn it to snow and not RAIN?

  Cripes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks like it might be snowing at Sugarloaf..maybe the upper elevations of Sunday River as well..


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2007)

Not cold enough at upper elevations of Sunday River a few hours ago. Maybe a few flakes tonight at upper elevation but nothing right now.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 3, 2007)

Head WAY up north for this one..  Like Big Rock or something higher elevation up that way.  NCEP ETA Model Forecast snow attached.

Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CARIBOU ME
333 PM EDT SAT NOV 3 2007

...HEAVY WET SNOWFALL AND WIND EXPECTED ACROSS NORTHWESTERN MAINE
OVERNIGHT INTO SUNDAY MORNING...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK ACROSS EXTREME WESTERN NOVA SCOTIA
TONIGHT WITH COLDER AIR BEING DRAWN INTO NORTHERN MAINE LATER
TONIGHT. THIS MAY RESULT IN RAIN CHANGING OVER TO WET SNOW WITH
THE BEST POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS OVER HIGHER TERRAIN
LATE TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY MORNING. STRONG WINDS IN COMBINATION WITH
THE WET SNOWFALL COULD RESULT IN A RISK OF DOWNED TREES AND
POWERLINES.

MEZ001>005-010-040500-
/O.UPG.KCAR.WS.A.0009.071104T0300Z-071104T1500Z/
/O.NEW.KCAR.WS.W.0009.071104T0400Z-071104T1500Z/
NORTHWEST AROOSTOOK-NORTHEAST AROOSTOOK-NORTHERN SOMERSET-
NORTHERN PISCATAQUIS-NORTHERN PENOBSCOT-CENTRAL PISCATAQUIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ALLAGASH...CLAYTON LAKE...MADAWASKA...
FORT KENT...FRENCHVILLE...PRESQUE ISLE...CARIBOU...VAN BUREN...
MARS HILL...BAKER LAKE...BILLY-JACK DEPOT...BAXTER ST PARK...
CHAMBERLAIN LAKE...CHURCHILL DAM...MOUNT KATAHDIN...MILLINOCKET...
EAST MILLINOCKET...PATTEN...MEDWAY...GREENVILLE...MONSON...
BLANCHARD
333 PM EDT SAT NOV 3 2007

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT EDT TONIGHT TO
10 AM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CARIBOU HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT EDT TONIGHT TO 10 AM
EST SUNDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

RAIN WILL MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO ALL WET SNOW OVERNIGHT ACROSS
THE WARNING AREA INITIALLY OVER HIGHER TERRAIN WEST OF A CARIBOU...
PATTEN AND MILLINOCKET LINE. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO SUNDAY
MORNING AND THEN IS EXPECTED TO END BY NOON WITH TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS
OF 5 TO 10 INCHES WITH LOCALLY UP TO 16 INCHES OVER TERRAIN
GREATER THAN 2000 FEET ABOVE SEA LEVEL.

FROM CARIBOU...PATTEN AND MILLINOCKET EASTWARD WITHIN THE WARNING AREA
THE CHANGEOVER WILL OCCUR LATE TONIGHT...LIMITING THE SNOWFALL POTENTIAL
TO 2 TO 6 INCHES.

THIS STORM WILL HAVE A HIGH IMPACT ON THE WARNING AREA. HEAVY
ACCUMULATIONS OF WET SNOW AND STRONG WINDS WILL LIKELY RESULT IN
MANY DOWNED TREES AND POWER LINES AND WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES. IN
ADDITION...MANY ROADS WILL BE SNOW OR SLUSH COVERED AND VERY
SLIPPERY. NORTH WINDS OF 15 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS AS HIGH AS 45 MPH
MAY BE STRONG ENOUGH IN SOME AREAS TO PRODUCE BLOWING AND
DRIFTING AND LOCALIZED WHITEOUT CONDITIONS DESPITE THE WETNESS OF
THE SNOWFALL. TRAVEL WILL BE DIFFICULT AND IS NOT RECOMMENDED LATE
TONIGHT AND EARLY SUNDAY MORNING.

PLEASE REPORT SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS TO THE NATIONAL
WEATHER SERVICE BY CALLING TOLL FREE...877-633-6772. STAY TUNED TO
NOAA WEATHER RADIO...YOUR LOCAL MEDIA...OR GO TO
WWW.WEATHER.GOV/CAR FOR FURTHER UPDATES ON THIS WEATHER SITUATION.

$$


----------

